# Problem with nvidia driver install.



## Scotoner (Mar 26, 2011)

When I try to install nvidia drivers I get this error ... I tried loading from the cd but it didnt work. 

```
[Scotoner@FreeBSD /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver]$ sudo make install clean
===>  Building for nvidia-driver-256.53_1
===> src (all)
"/usr/share/mk/bsd.kmod.mk", line 12: "can't find kernel source tree"
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver/work/NVIDIA-FreeBSD-x86_64-256.53.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver.
[Scotoner@FreeBSD /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver]$
```
Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## mk (Mar 26, 2011)

Populate /usr/src with latest source code. Run *csup* with appropriate sup file.


----------



## Scotoner (Mar 26, 2011)

I found the problem I was choosing the wrong thing. Anyway I have done all the appropriate configuration but when I *startx* the font of fluxbox is really huge and my mouse-keyboard doesnt work except of the combination to exit X... whats wrong now?


----------



## mk (Mar 26, 2011)

Browse this forum for hal and xorg.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 26, 2011)

Open specific topics for specific problems, don't pile them all in one thread.


----------

